# ESPN's Skycast View is the Cat's Pajamas



## B. Shoe

I wish I would have thought to post this information before "the magic of bowl season" began. But I absolutely love the Skycast view on the ESPN/WatchESPN/Whatever ESPN calls it now app.

It's a non-stop view from the skycam, behind the offense. No broadcast commentary, no video vignettes, etc. You get the full ambient noise from the stadium, along with in-house public address. They've improved it to include replays of crucial plays, deep plays that sometimes the camera doesn't catch up with, etc. And the ESPN Bottom Line is different to display the last play, updated stats, and more.

It's not perfect. Sometimes it's not able to follow every single play. But it's a whole different way to experience the game and one I'm really enjoying.

For those of you looking to take on the National Championship game from a new perspective, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Rich

B. Shoe said:


> I wish I would have thought to post this information before "the magic of bowl season" began. But I absolutely love the Skycast view on the ESPN/WatchESPN/Whatever ESPN calls it now app.
> 
> It's a non-stop view from the skycam, behind the offense. No broadcast commentary, no video vignettes, etc. You get the full ambient noise from the stadium, along with in-house public address. They've improved it to include replays of crucial plays, deep plays that sometimes the camera doesn't catch up with, etc. And the ESPN Bottom Line is different to display the last play, updated stats, and more.
> 
> It's not perfect. Sometimes it's not able to follow every single play. But it's a whole different way to experience the game and one I'm really enjoying.
> 
> For those of you looking to take on the National Championship game from a new perspective, I'd recommend it.


Is that app ESPN+?

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Was this available through the app only, or was it also available on another channel?


----------



## makaiguy

Had it on a couple of Bowl games I watched via satellite. Was interesting and a definite change of pace without all the blabber. Think it was on ESPN News.


----------



## B. Shoe

TheRatPatrol said:


> Was this available through the app only, or was it also available on another channel?


I don't believe these were offered through another channel. I think they are, as part of the National Championship Game Megacast, however. But don't quote me on that.



Rich said:


> Is that app ESPN+?


This was offered as part of my YTTV provider login through the ESPN app. Sometimes the ESPN+ subscription is required for the Skycast, but not often.



makaiguy said:


> Had it on a couple of Bowl games I watched via satellite. Was interesting and a definite change of pace without all the blabber. Think it was on ESPN News.


I enjoy it. They show the halftime performances, and you get a truer feel for the crowd/atmosphere.


----------



## billsharpe

Rose Bowl was on ESPN and ESPN2. Typical coverage on ESPN. ESPN2 showed two pictures at top of screen and a bunch of statistics at the bottom. Very distracting, IMO.


----------



## Rich

billsharpe said:


> Rose Bowl was on ESPN and ESPN2. Typical coverage on ESPN. ESPN2 showed two pictures at top of screen and a bunch of statistics at the bottom. Very distracting, IMO.


I agree with your opinion. Way too much going on, extremely distracting.

Rich


----------



## Blueflash

ESPN Presents the College Football Playoff National Championship through Cutting Edge Technology - ESPN Press Room U.S.

*ESPN's Sixth National Championship MegaCast*
ESPN's MegaCast production includes eight additional presentations across its television networks, four more offerings available on the ESPN App and two 4K feeds to complete the MegaCast. _Field Pass _(ESPN2), _Command Center_ (ESPNEWS), _DataCenter _(Goal Line), _Sounds of the Game _(ESPN Classic), the Spanish-language telecast (ESPN Deportes) and _Hometown Radio_ (ACC Network and SEC Network) remain staples of the MegaCast, while _Coaches Film Room_ (ESPNU) returns. The debut of _Refcast_ - an option that allows viewers to watch the game through former referees' perspective - highlights the ESPN App selections, with the All-22 viewing angle, Skycast and Techcast also available digitally.

New this year, two MegaCast feeds - _Field Pass_ and Skycam viewing angle - will be available in 4K courtesy of Samsung QLED.


----------



## B. Shoe

Blueflash said:


> *ESPN's Sixth National Championship MegaCast*
> ESPN's MegaCast production includes eight additional presentations across its television networks, four more offerings available on the ESPN App and two 4K feeds to complete the MegaCast. _Field Pass _(ESPN2), _Command Center_ (ESPNEWS), _DataCenter _(Goal Line), _Sounds of the Game _(ESPN Classic), the Spanish-language telecast (ESPN Deportes) and _Hometown Radio_ (ACC Network and SEC Network) remain staples of the MegaCast, while _Coaches Film Room_ (ESPNU) returns. The debut of _Refcast_ - an option that allows viewers to watch the game through former referees' perspective - highlights the ESPN App selections, with the All-22 viewing angle, Skycast and Techcast also available digitally.
> 
> New this year, two MegaCast feeds - _Field Pass_ and Skycam viewing angle - will be available in 4K courtesy of Samsung QLED.


Thanks for passing this along, Blueflash. I'd still prefer the "Nose Bleed Fan" cam, where they literally plant a camera in the very back row of the stadium with two highly intoxicated fans trying to call all the action. But we'll all find some way to enjoy the game.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Sponsored by AT&T. 

If AT&T was smart they would use the dash (-) channels to add those additional feeds near 206 through 211.


----------



## B. Shoe

TheRatPatrol said:


> Sponsored by AT&T.
> 
> If AT&T was smart they would use the dash (-) channels to add those additional feeds near 206 through 211.


Agreed. You could also set up more than one view at once through Multicast on the ESPN app. Do a quadbox of the main broadcast, Skycast, Field Pass and something like the TechCast. Should one's attention be able to manage everything.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

B. Shoe said:


> Agreed. You could also set up more than one view at once through Multicast on the ESPN app. Do a quadbox of the main broadcast, Skycast, Field Pass and something like the TechCast. Should one's attention be able to manage everything.


Yes! I love the ESPN app. I wish ALL streaming apps would do Multicast.


----------



## B. Shoe

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yes! I love the ESPN app. I wish ALL streaming apps would do Multicast.


YES. That is my No. 1 wish list item for YTTV; 2/3/4 channel multicast capability. I absolutely love it for ESPN, NFL Sunday Ticket and NBA League Pass apps. Hopefully it's on the 2020 to-do list at YouTube.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

B. Shoe said:


> YES. That is my No. 1 wish list item for YTTV; 2/3/4 channel multicast capability. I absolutely love it for ESPN, NFL Sunday Ticket and NBA League Pass apps. *Hopefully it's on the 2020 to-do list at YouTube*.


And MLBEI and NHLCI.


----------



## Honey Badger

Why doesn’t ESPN Skycast show extra points. This programming is 3rd rate.


----------

